# 2011 r100



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

Are ya'll gonna be back in Duluth, Minnesota this year?


----------



## outdoorsnow (Apr 25, 2006)

How about North Royalton OH? Is one scheduled?


----------



## elkhunter4 (Jun 8, 2007)

and what about washintion


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Duluth, Washington or North Royalton are on the schedule this year! "Maybe" 2012...


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

i hope michigan too, i had a lot of fun at that shoot last year!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I belong to a club out here in Southern California, Oranco Bowmen. We are an approved IBO range. If you want you can go to www.orancobowmen.org to get ahold of the powers to be and see if they could or would host your shoot.
Don.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*R100*

Iam only interested in the following states below for 2011.

-Colorado
-California
-Arizona
-Georgia
-New York
-Mississippi or Louisiana

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Manager


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Mistake!*

Duluth, N. Royalton or Washington are NOT on the 2011 tour. Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

Anywhere in Minnesota?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Mn*

as of this time I dont plan on going to Minnesota this year.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

cant wait for the schedule to come out.


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Well that just sucks that the R100 wont be going to MN this year , AGAIN......:thumbs_do

Back to SPARTA we go .....:thumbs_up


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

xxxDREN said:


> Well that just sucks that the R100 wont be going to MN this year , AGAIN......:thumbs_do
> 
> Back to SPARTA we go .....:thumbs_up


Ditto


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

No Missouri this Year?


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mike,
Did you send an e-mail out to OrancoBowmen yet for a California event ?
Don.


----------



## UFCHEB (Dec 15, 2007)

A second on Missouri, I had a blast last year. The new schedule shows the closest is over 300 miles!!! What's up???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Mo*

I dont go to the same state over and over again.. I try to get all states involved and let them have a fair share. I will be back there maybe in 2012.


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Does it look like we will have one in SC? I would be happy with anything within 300 miles. I have never shot this and would love to.


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Coming back to Ft worth Texas?


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

i shot it the time you had it in anniston,al.had a blast.wheres the one going to be in ga?well be there


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike....... you havent been to MN for the past two years.... and you are 6 dates short?

The Duluth Archery Club is waiting for the phone to ring:darkbeer:

I dont go to the same state over and over again.. I try to get all states involved and let them have a fair share. I will be back there maybe in 2012.


----------



## deerehauler (Feb 4, 2009)

Are you going to be in Alabama this year?


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Guess that leaves out the Kentucky shoot out this year. 




[email protected] said:


> Iam only interested in the following states below for 2011.
> 
> -Colorado
> -California
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Kentucky*



nitroteam said:


> Guess that leaves out the Kentucky shoot out this year.


Read my first post again...


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

those are all too far for me.. we've been to Tx for the last few years.. would love to see you add Oklahoma in the coming years.


If the timing and location were right, i'd drive to Colorado for one... make a vacation out of it.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 23, 2005)

I send you a PM on Georgia


----------



## NTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Pm sent Mike


----------



## dnc (Aug 31, 2009)

nitroteam said:


> Guess that leaves out the Kentucky shoot out this year.


There is a partial schedule on their website and it shows Lawrenceburg, KY June 11-12, 2011. I hope to make that one.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hope you come back to NC real soon. I really miss the Rhonda shoot.

Check out my website if you ever want to consider NC again. I have lots of land.

www.sagecreekarchery.webs.com


----------



## varmintvaporize (Feb 9, 2010)

Where & when is the shoot in Ohio?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I just hope Iowa is back on the schedule again this year, that's a fun shoot and a great location, I think we talked about it at the ATA Show this year...I might even be bringing one of the Bone Collectors with me this year to that shoot.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Bone Collectors*



J-Daddy said:


> I just hope Iowa is back on the schedule again this year, that's a fun shoot and a great location, I think we talked about it at the ATA Show this year...I might even be bringing one of the Bone Collectors with me this year to that shoot.


Just wanted to know, who you where thinking about bringing with you to the shoot... I know them pretty personally.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Any word on a California location yet?
Don.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

varmintvaporize said:


> Where & when is the shoot in Ohio?


I've heard it's going to be in southwest Ohio at Hueston Woods state park. I'm not sure of the dates yet or if it's been finalized but I know it's in the works.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Just wanted to know, who you where thinking about bringing with you to the shoot... I know them pretty personally.


I had talked to Nick Mundt about shooting it since he .doesn't live that far from IA... He told me at the ATA Show that if he wasn't out of town that weekend he'd try to hook up with me and go.. I live in western IA so I'm not to terribly far from Nick.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

Thats to bad nothing in the new england area. me and my son are very disappointed


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

trucker3573 said:


> Michigan again this year??


Saginaw.... Aug 6-7-2011


http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

muck said:


> Thats to bad nothing in the new england area. me and my son are very disappointed


I agree...Was really hoping for Palmer , Mass again...was a great shoot and a very nice club. The shoot in 2008 in VT was fun too...was nice to camp in walking distance to the shoot.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I dont go to the same state over and over again.. I try to get all states involved and let them have a fair share. I will be back there maybe in 2012.


 The turn out you have had in MO the last couple of years I think it is a mistake to not have it every year......


----------



## AZHuron (Jan 2, 2010)

Where is the Arizona date? You've got to get out here early in the year. February or March would be ideal. We're hitting 100 degrees once May rolls around. Ben Avery shooting facility north of Phoenix would be a great location, so would Usery Archery range. If you go up the rim instead of the valley you could still do the summer months in the cooler temperatures of the mountains.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Schedule*



muck said:


> Thats to bad nothing in the new england area. me and my son are very disappointed


THIS IS A PARTIAL SCHEDULE, I WILL ADD MORE WHEN I GET THE CONTRACTS BACK FROM THE CLUBS...... HAMILTON ROD AND GUN CLUB IN MASS WILL HOST THE R100. JULY 9th and 10th.


----------



## Laden44 (Jan 16, 2011)

Come Back To Michigan


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> THIS IS A PARTIAL SCHEDULE, I WILL ADD MORE WHEN I GET THE CONTRACTS BACK FROM THE CLUBS...... HAMILTON ROD AND GUN CLUB IN MASS WILL HOST THE R100. JULY 9th and 10th.


Anyone familiar with this club? Can anyone reccomend a good campground that has tent sites? Who else is going ?


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

Hamilton R&G Club is in Sturbridge. It is 3 miles from Rte 84 and the Mass Pike. There are plenty of hotels, motels, and camp grounds. There are plenty of places to eat also. I think the closest camp ground would be Wells State Park. It is about a mile walk through the woods with a trail taking you from the camp ground right to the club. But if you don't want to walk it is about a 7-8 mile ride. There are also other camp grounds around the area. Hamilton is a nice club with plenty of parking and the people are great that will be hosting the event. The terain at the club is great also. Up, down and flat. You will get everything. I grew up a mile from the club and shoot the winter league there. If anyone has any questions let me know. If I can't answer them I will find out who can. Hope I can get the time off to go both days. Come to think of it I may be feeling a little sick that weekend cough,cough.:wink:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Hope you come back to NC real soon. I really miss the Rhonda shoot.
> 
> Check out my website if you ever want to consider NC again. I have lots of land.
> 
> www.sagecreekarchery.webs.com


This would be a great location for sure.

Sage the one in VA is only about an hour from us. I'm guessing 4 hours for you.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

You need something in TN.


----------



## thumbbilly (Mar 14, 2010)

Michigan is in!! Can't wait.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I was hoping for AL. but you were here last year and I love the RH 100 so I'll be looking at Miss, Georgia and Kentucky for a shoot this year. I do love your 100, great fun and prizes....


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

See ya'll at Wabash!!!!!


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a quick question. what are the yardages for hunter and men's Open?


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

BrownDog2 said:


> I have a quick question. what are the yardages for hunter and men's Open?


At all the R-100's I have been too, there are only 2 stakes...the close stake is for traditional and children, and the back stake is for all compound. expect to shoot out to 50 if your the shoot you attend is anything like the ones i have attended. The majority will be in the 30ish range, but some will be out there.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I think the farthest you'll shoot is 40ish....and that generally at the elephant ....so that's a pretty big target to shoot at


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

When I shot the Vermont shoot in 2008 almost all the shots wre 30 and under, untill we walked up to the fighting rams.....they were a little over 50...At Palmer Mass in 2009 they had a double with the skunk and the little standing choclate bear....skunk was around 35, and the bear was 42 ish...there was a huge back log of people looking for arrows from misses....and that wasn't the farthest shot on the course.


----------



## 808phreak (Mar 8, 2010)

Would love to see this visit Hawaii one year. Till then I'll have to fly to the closes one on the westcoast. I've never shot one but been dieing too!!!


----------



## bndhunter (Jun 23, 2009)

To bad there isn't going to be one any where inthe North West.


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

what do you need to do to be a host.... and what do you need... i have a couple of places that may cover new york....just need to know what a host has to do and provide.... just a rough idea will do


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Still waiting on if there is going to be anything in California.
Don.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*California*



zestycj7 said:


> Still waiting on if there is going to be anything in California.
> Don.


I havent found a location yet.. I still am interested in the state of California.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Mike did you ever contact the ppl at Oranco?
Don.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, is the schedule out yet? If not, when do you think it will be available?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

zestycj7 said:


> Mike did you ever contact the ppl at Oranco?
> Don.


I sent a email to them along time ago, I havent received a response yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

A Partial Schedule is out but not complete.


----------



## Utah2 (Jul 16, 2008)

PM on AZ headed your way


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Oklahoma - May 21 & 22 


THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## kamogirl (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you coming back to Illinois this year?


----------



## emesa (Oct 19, 2009)

Utah2 said:


> PM on AZ headed your way


How cool would an AZ R100 be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love to go to one, but most are too far for me to consider.


----------

